# Bottle Cap Art



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2021)

Has anyone ever created and/or collected bottle cap art?   I was just going thru Pinterest and found some interesting creations.  Anyone have any bottle cap art?  I'm betting that our sweet Deb has at least one.   @debodun


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 4, 2021)

While it's currently in storage, I have a 4' long snake that has a painted wooden head.

I picked it up for .50 cents at a yard sale, with the intent of flipping it on eBay...


----------



## jujube (Jul 4, 2021)

I saw a beautiful Madonna done in bottle caps on the side of a church out in the desert somewhere in New Mexico.  I've looked but can't find a picture anywhere.  It was a real work of art, though.


----------

